# General > Literature >  Is there a reading group on the org?

## SunnyChick

So I just thought, if there isn't already a reading group on the org, then perhaps we could start one?  (If there is already one... perhaps someone could point me in the right direction?)  

So, guess I'm asking if anyone would be interested to meet (on here somewhere) say every two months to discuss/debate/deliberate/praise and share their humble opinions, about a book?

I don't know how we would decide what books to read, but perhaps we could use an online list, such as:

http://bestsellers.about.com/od/book...ading_list.htm
or
http://www.readinggroupguides.com/content/index.asp

Or everyone could nominate a book for discussion?  The book titles could all go into a hat, and the first one drawn would be the book that we all have to go home and read?

Please can you reply if you would be interested in doing this?

Cheers!   :Smile:

----------


## SunnyChick

This should perhaps be in the "literature" board, but I thought if I put it on here initially, then it might get a better response.  Hope that is ok!

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Hi, I'd love to be part of an org-based reading group! I'm not fussy - I'll read anything. Just read the first of the Stieg Larssen Millenium trilogy and loved it, but as I said I'll have a bash at anything. Let me know if this is a goer!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lindsaymcc

Another one who would be interested!

----------


## orkneycadian

> So, guess I'm asking if anyone would be interested to meet (on here somewhere) say every two months to discuss/debate/deliberate/praise and share their humble opinions, about a book?




Is that not what happens in the "Literature" section on here?  I've just had a look in it, and there appears to be all sorts of folk discussing all sorts of books....

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I guess the difference is we all agree to read the same book at the same time and then discuss it together... I think so anyway!

What I really want to know is how you got your smiley so HUGE??

----------


## SunnyChick

> I guess the difference is we all agree to read the same book at the same time and then discuss it together... I think so anyway!


Yep!  That's the plan!  

I came across the literature board AFTER posting on here - oops!  I will ask if it's possible to move it across, and if that's not possible, then we can start another one in the right place!

Anyway, it doesn't seem like there is an org book/reading group, so this could be fun!  We need to agree what to start with.  I'll look a bit online and see if I can find a a few titles, then we can decide between us which one it is if that sounds reasonable?

----------


## RJM

Count me in too

----------


## SunnyChick

Morning folks,

I've been having a wee look about the internet, trying to figure out the best way to start/run a reading group and have come up with a good pointers, to keep us on track!   :Grin: 

*First - Decide which book. * 
I have found an online book list which suggests a whole year's worth of reading!  Do we want to work our way down the list, or because we are new to this, and some of us have possibly read some of these books already, do we just choose one from the top 3 of this list instead?
http://bestsellers.about.com/od/book...ading_list.htm

Top 3 on that list are:

*1. 'Water for Elephants' by Sara Gruen*
*2. 'The Thirteenth Tale' by Diane Setterfield*

*3. 'The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' by Shaffer & Barrows*


*Rules/Arrangements*
First and foremost, we need to keep with the rules of the org (obvious I know).

A book is chosen, and a date (approximately 2 months from then) is set to discuss the book.

We open a forum for a period of time (how long do you think is appropriate?) to discuss the book.

We take it in turns for each meet, to choose and lead the questions (questions can be easily sourced online and posted on here prior to our meet, or we could make up our own ones).  

The questions should be sent out (via private message or email) to participants say a week before our meet?  (It's important to make sure you have read the book before you read the questions, but receiving the questions in advance of our meeting might give us some time to prepare?)

The group is open to anyone who wishes to take part.

The purpose of the group is to bring folks together who enjoy reading, and this is meant to be fun.  So we don't want any hostilities, please (i.e. no making unhelpful or unkind words to one another because we will sometimes differ in our opinions, and while a good debate is healthy, we must remember to respect the views of our fellow readers.  :Wink: 


*So all that is left to do*
Is agree on which book to read
Decide when we will have our group meeting (say end of April?)
Elect someone to set and lead the questions

----------


## lindsaymcc

I vote book number 3 from the list - have read it before, but would love to read it again!

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Sounds good. I'll go with number 3 too as I haven't read it already (have read a few others on the list) and it sounds interesting. End of April suits me fine too. I vote sunnychick to lead the first round of questions as this was her idea (pass the buck anyone...)  :: 

PS Do we think it may be a good idea to swop some details of who we 'really' are (rather than just org pseudonyms) either on the forum or by PM/email? Or would that maybe just cause preconceptions of each other and form a barrier to communication? 

*Discuss....*

----------


## _Ju_

3 sounds fine by me as well. :-)

----------


## Sandra_B

I've read number 3 as well...I wonder where my copy is???

----------


## lindsaymcc

Sounds like 3 would be a good choice, some of us have read it before and some havent read it so a good easy starting point. (must find my copy!) 

I personally love Jodi Picoult books and find they have a very good "discussion" point to them, helped that a lot of them have "reading group" based questions at the back!

----------


## SunnyChick

Hey folks.

We've had a great response, and book number 3 will be our choice for our first read!   :Grin: 

*'The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' by Shaffer & Barrows*

Just ordered my copy from Amazon for £4.71 which included delivery so very reasonable price.

Hope everyone enjoys reading it, and I'll look forward to everyone's feedback/input at our get together end of April.

We will need to fix a date and time for this, so if you would like to email me:  karenfm@btinternet.com, that would be great.  However, for anyone who might like to stay anonymous can send me a PM on here instead.

Happy Reading Folks!   :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Ordered my copy from good ol' Amazon... looking forward to some sparkling debate!

----------


## SunnyChick

Just received my copy yesterday!  Need to finish the Stuart MacBride book I'm on just now, and hopefully start reading about potato peel pie next week!   :Grin:

----------


## SunnyChick

Started this a few days ago and have often find myself torn between stopping to take a few moments and jot down margin notes, or to just indulge myself by turning the next page!   :Wink: 

I will start a thread in this section in April for everyone else who is reading, and hopefully we can enjoy some discussion.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Can't wait! Thoroughly enjoying the book too - good choice  :Smile:

----------


## SunnyChick

Finished the book this morning!  :O)

----------


## jlumsden

I have just noticed this  :Smile:  I love reading, will you be posting on here when you decide on a new book so I can join in this time? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## SunnyChick

Yes - the more the merrier!

----------

